# Bilateral Knee xray 5 view



## cknudsvig (Sep 30, 2016)

what cpt code/s should be used for 5 v Bilateral knee xray?
thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 30, 2016)

73564  is 4 or more views

5 views each knee would be 

73564-RT
73564-LT


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Sep 30, 2016)

73564 rt
73564 76 lt

73564 is for 4 or more views


----------



## snoman03 (Sep 11, 2018)

*5 views bilateral knees*

Do you bill 73564 RT and 73564 LT if there are only 5 views: one of both knees from front, one of both knees from back, one of both knees sunrise, and one view of a lateral knee (rt and lt)? Thanks!


----------

